# Impulse buy



## hordog (Apr 25, 2007)

So, after 3 weeks of reading reviews, checking websites, and making Accell spreadsheets comparing different guns to carry, It came down to the Springfield XD .40 or S&W 640 .357. I've always prefered revolvers but thought it might be time to go 'european', so, for a few days I went back and forth, then the thought struck me....'why not both?'

So, I headed down to my friendly neighborhood gun store, I wanted the XD in the stainless bi-color but they only had black in stock, so it's ordered and will be in mid-next week. Then we started looking at the wheel guns, and I was to the point where I said 'well, order me up a 640 also'. He says 'Before we do that I'd be remiss if I didn't show you this' and pulls out a S&W performance center 327... Knees got weak, hands started sweating, small puddle of drool formed in the corner of my mouth....The gun was used once (about 200 rounds) but apparently the wife found the receipt and had a conniption (btw, the salesman is a friend of my brother's and played high school football with him, I've known him for years and trust him)

The 327 still had it's Performance Center aluminum case, lock, all paperwork, everything, complete, with a price tag of $750, offered $700 and they accepted...drool puddle grew a little....it was more than I was planning to spend but, not so much more that it couldn't easily be rationalized away. Plus I was planning on a new gun.

Long story short, I had to take her and give her a new home....my point in posting this is to get some other 'impulse buy' stories and how well it all worked out in the end, just to soothe the small amount of buyers remorse that keeps poking its ugly little head out, for buying a gun that I hadn't shot (range was booked full for the night and closed for classes today) or even read a review of (well, maybe I'm bragging too...just a little)

have fun
hordog


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

I'm a compact and sub-compact guy - I've had service/battle sized guns on and off, and while some of them were wonderful shooters, I was always looking for 'the compact model' - as of four weeks ago I was down to an all-small fleet - then my favorite shop got a Taurus PT917cs in stainless, and it took about five minutes to move it out of the case and onto the counter next to the paperwork.

I'd always had an interest in the Beretta M9, but it's not a small format so...

...but the Taurus rendition, in stainless, in the 'cs' variant, just refused to be overlooked. At about two thirds the price and a reputation for reliability even with the non/anti-Taurus types it just had to come home with me.

BTW, it shoots great too.









Taurus PT917cs 9mm stainless w/ 20-round magazine


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well you can change your handle from Mr.Hordog to Mr. Luckydog. $700 is a fantastic price for that revolver. They list for over $1,200 but you can find them for about $1,050 once in a great while. I have seen one and that's all. I am big revolver fan. I would have jump all over that. Are you going to put all the goodies on it? I would get the light. Make one heck of a good house gun. Good luck with it.

Best, Baldy.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Man, I went into a store looking for a holster for my Sig and left with my Bersa Thunder 380. My 686 was sort of an impulse buy, I wanted a revolver, didn't know which one, and he called to me at a gun show so I took him home. Been happy with him ever since. And today, if my anti-gun father hadn't been over my shoulder at the gun show (why he wanted to go at all is beyond me) I would have impulse bought a really sweet looking mosin nagant. 

Fear not... I'm going back to the show for it tomorrow.  If it is still there, which at that price, I'm sure it won't be. But I'll try.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

My .22 S&W Model 17 was NOT an impulse buy.



She jumped in my hand and followed me home. 

What's a fella supposed to do? :smt102

BTW: We wanna see a pic of your new revolver!

WM


----------



## hordog (Apr 25, 2007)

I should have said in my original post that this was the 2" snubbie, not the tactical, so no lights, but I do love accessorizing, and I am considering a Crimson Trace laser grip. I'm not sure yet cause the cocobolo grips feel so nice, like butta'. I found prices for the 2" around $900 online. But after looking at the Tactical with all the goodies, the snubbie might jest get herself a big brudda:smt023

As requested, here's a few pics....















It's killing' me that I haven't been able to shoot it yet, and next week ain't lookin promising either.

I did figure out my 'buyer's remorse' problem though, except that I bought the 327 as a carry gun, and it's too perty to for that. But it does carry beautifully. It's big, but so am I, but it's light enough that I don't even notice it and neither does anyone else. I guess I was expecting to wind up with my drawers around my ankles and that hasn't happened...yet

have fun
hordog


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

hordog said:


> It's killing' me that I haven't been able to shoot it yet, and next week ain't lookin promising either.
> 
> I did figure out my 'buyer's remorse' problem though, except that I bought the 327 as a carry gun, and it's too perty to for that. But it does carry beautifully. It's big, but so am I, but it's light enough that I don't even notice it and neither does anyone else. I guess I was expecting to wind up with my drawers around my ankles and that hasn't happened...yet
> 
> ...


Nice looking gun. Let us know how it shoots.

Thanks for the pics ... Uh, you DON'T have to send pics when your drawers end up around your ankles. :roll:

WM


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Beautiful gun! That gun would be a perfect match for some Baramhi Hip Grips. I have had two snubbies with those grips and I loved them. Not only do they let you carry the gun almost anywhere; IWB strong side, crossdraw, or any side but also any pocket. If you have large hands the little flare helps you to keep the pad of your trigger finder right on the trigger. Check them out. http://www.hipgrip.com/


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Yep Mr Hordog that is the latest greatest from S&W custom shop. They list it at $1,250 up there. 21ozs of pure fire power .357s and 8 of them at that. A lot of your steel frame 5 shooters weight more than that so I don't think you will have any trouble carrying it. Good luck with it.

Best Baldy.


----------

